# Is their anyone near Buffalo NY



## benjamin13 (Feb 27, 2012)

I am looking to test hematite for palladium platinum and gold. I have been told of some chemical solutions i can use but they sound very dangerous. i am willing to drive up to a 100 miles and be willing to compansate


----------

